# resume advice



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 23, 2007)

Tomorrow morning I am interviewing with a bunch of theaters to find summer work for myself and updated my resume. Its attached and the most vicious of critics would be appreciated by those with a little time on their hands tonight. And feel free to post criticisms in this thread and not in pm, let others learn from my mistakes.


----------



## Footer (Feb 23, 2007)

1st, make it actually look like something. Change up the lettering, do something semi artistic that doesn't make it look fruity. There are going to be tons of these things flying around, what makes yours any different? Personally, I would get rid of the years thing, and devote a whole collum to what you actually did for the show... example... 
_That one show..._ Master electrician That one theatre.

Also, put your shows in italics, its the proper thing to do. Under your special skills list what consoles you have actually used... ie Hog III, Hog II, iPc. Can you work every ETC console ever made, because you resume says you can. List SPECIFIC gear you have used. Also, Urinetown is one word, not two. add Software versions as well. If you can repair conventional fixtures, you might want to add that. The odds of any of the companies that you will be interviewing with at midwest having anything newer the a 5 year old S4 is rare (trust me, I have worked in Missouri theatre). Put the same jobs together, as in all your ME experience, all your programming experience. That way people can glance and see you have M.E. blank amount of shows. Can you get rid of your HS experience at this point? You might also want to put a "duties performed" section below each show, or maybe one or two shows. Few theatres care that you have M.E. 19 shows, they care what you will be able to do when you M.E. their show. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## jonhirsh (Feb 23, 2007)

Here is my resume you welcome to use it for formating. I would get rid of the referances and telll them referances are avalible on request. 
Resume

Hope that is helpful. 
JH


----------



## Footer (Feb 24, 2007)

jonhirsh said:


> I would get rid of the referances and telll them referances are avalible on request.
> Resume
> Hope that is helpful.
> JH



thats a sure fire way to get your resume thrown in the trash. unless your resume is amazing, they aren't going to bother to call you to get references. Odds are they will just go to the next person who is probably just as qualified and has references

One thing I forgot... Education?


----------



## jonhirsh (Feb 24, 2007)

Um ok. 

I have hired many people and i never call referances. Its a waste of time because referances lie. 

But employers are always willing to ask for them i have found. As well referances dont like you releaseing there information so eassily. 

JH


----------



## Footer (Feb 24, 2007)

jonhirsh said:


> Um ok.
> I have hired many people and i never call referances. Its a waste of time because referances lie.
> But employers are always willing to ask for them i have found. As well referances dont like you releaseing there information so eassily.
> JH



You are in the minority then.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 24, 2007)

made some small changes, but for now I think the overall format should be decent. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Van (Feb 24, 2007)

It's good, but once again I agree with footer < duh> I like his suggestions. double check your formatting, Italicise the show names, it breaks up the image visual and look good, conversly you could bold them and under line them. 
References, list them, period. Even if I don't call your references I want to know that you areconfident enough in your performance in those posistions that you would recieve a posistive reference or that those people would remember you. I recieve a resume' with no references I put it in the back of the file folder. 
Capitalize the titles and posistions in your list of skills.
Again I agree with Footer, ETC consoles as a skill? what part operation, programming ? I would actually list those under the heading associated skills and under special skills list things like ; Certified Rigger, Model Building, Underwater Basket Weaving.......
You neverknow what is goingto spike an interest in someone and it might be as simple as the fact that you share a common hobby. 

BTW if your'e going to apply for any outdoor theatres be sure to include your batting average as most will have very active softball leagues !  

Break a leg !


----------



## Eboy87 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm getting my resume together as well, and was going to include a list of the shows I've worked. The problem is the list is every show I've worked, and it doens't fit on a single page, and it'd actually make my resume over 3 pages long. Should I just include the big shows I've done, and not all? Maybe the shows that weren't school related?


----------



## Footer (Apr 11, 2007)

Eboy87 said:


> I'm getting my resume together as well, and was going to include a list of the shows I've worked. The problem is the list is every show I've worked, and it doens't fit on a single page, and it'd actually make my resume over 3 pages long. Should I just include the big shows I've done, and not all? Maybe the shows that weren't school related?



Don't put every show you have done on your resume'. Make your resume look diversified, ie different types of venues, different types of theatre (expressionist, musical, dance,....). I also highly suggest a duties performed section that tells what you actually DID during those shows. Put your best shows on their, not the ones that might have turned out the best, but the ones that you had the most responsibility for. The only reason to put lesser jobs on it is if the show was wildly successful and very well known. Focus more on what you can do for whoever is looking at the resume, not what you have done in the past. Have a highly detailed "skills" section. Also, don't forget the references!


----------



## SHARYNF (Apr 11, 2007)

Comming from a totally different perspective, I'd suggest that you describe in some of your recent work, exactly what you did, what you accomplished. IMO the list of somewhat generic titles etc, really does not impress and get attention, but rather highlighting a few examples might get more attemtion

The other point is to tailor the resume to the specific opportunity, especially stating what sort of position you are looking for.

I can go either way on references, I tend to be more impressed with accomplishments.

Sharyn


----------



## pyrus (Apr 12, 2007)

I have to agree that the references are not necessary. A list of accomplishments for each show is a little better in my book.

I have been wondering about my current resume as well. It got me at least one job now, but I wonder if anybody can give me a quick critique of mine. attatched is an edited version minus my current show. Sorry, but I am a little paranoid about releasing personal info on the internet.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is my view on resumes, and it is based on what I was taught at school. At Ithaca every tech/design major goes through a departmental review process at the end of each semester, and part of that is having a resume and portfolio. So this is what I was taught.

For a resume you should include a header of sorts that lists your name and what you do. This is a section that can be tailored to the job you are applying for. If you are looking at an LD position, put lighting designer, if you are looking at a master carp position, put that. 

Next you should include your current and permanent contact information. So if you are say a student now, list your school address and phone and list your home address and phone. If your current an permanent address are the same then just list one.

Next up should be your work experience. You should list your most recent jobs (theatre related), or the jobs you have had that are pertinent to the job you are applying for. Each listing should include: the position you held, the company you worked for, your supervisor's name (name dropping is not a bad thing here), the show/season/project you worked on, and when it was. After you list your theatre related jobs, if you have other jobs that may be relevant you can list them, some people do this under a separate header for non theatre related work. You also shouldn't inundate your resume with work experience, 10-12 past jobs are plenty. If you are in college, especially freshmen and sophomores, you should try to get your high school jobs off your resume as soon as you have enough other jobs. For people just coming out of college, it is OK to list a bunch of jobs from college, people realize that you have been in school and generally only have summer jobs and an internship or two.

After your work experience list your education. Tell what degrees you have and where and when you got them.

Next list special skills and certifications. This is where you should put things like what lighting or sound consoles and software you know. List if you know how to weld. Are you CPR certified? Put a hobby or two like photography. Put that you have a driver's license. I met an actress once who listed a special skill that was being able to do a dead-on accurate imitation of a baby crying, and as it turned out, we needed that sound effect for one of our shows. So, even if it seems odd, if you have a skill that could be useful, list it, but don't list anything that you can't do, because you may be called upon to do it.

Lastly, and this is often a topic of debate, references. Some places don't want them, some places do. Some people say you shouldn't list them, some people say you should. It can't hurt you to list references, but if you are going to, then pick wisely. Fist off, make sure you ask your references if they mind you listing them. List professional references, don't put your best friend or your brother. List people who will give an accurate picture of you, your strengths, your weaknesses, your personality. Keep your references current, if you graduated from college 10 years ago, your college professor may not be the best reference anymore.

In general you should try to fit this all on one page. Only if you really have to should you go to more than one, but if you do, they should appear balanced.

The big partner to the resume is your cover letter. Your cover letter should introduce you as a person. This is the place to give a little background on yourself, tell why you are interested in the position you are applying for. Tell why you think that you would make a good addition to wherever you are applying, and tell what you hope to get out of it. This is also a place where you can tell potential employers when and how is best to contact you further. Your cover letter should put a "face" to the list of things you have done.

Hopefully this works for others, it worked for me. Attached below are examples of my cover letter and resume from when I was applying for jobs after graduation. I have taken out address and phone info in places.


----------



## Footer (Apr 12, 2007)

pyrus said:


> I have to agree that the references are not necessary. A list of accomplishments for each show is a little better in my book.
> I have been wondering about my current resume as well. It got me at least one job now, but I wonder if anybody can give me a quick critique of mine. attatched is an edited version minus my current show. Sorry, but I am a little paranoid about releasing personal info on the internet.



Is there a reason why you wouldn't do both? My feeling is if you can't find at least 3 people to say hire them, I'm not going to hire you. I have thrown away resumes for not having references because there are plenty out there that do, so why bother dealing with the ones that don't? We are all in this line of work together, and everyone gets calls to be a reference, it's just something you do. I have yet to hear a valid reason against putting on references.


----------



## jonhirsh (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok I will explain why references are useless to an employer. 

References lie, and then lie some more. They are worried that if they speak ill of you it can result in a lawsuit. 

I would rather see your portfolio, and talk to you then talk to a reference. 

I would say 80% of the work I get never has seen or asked to see my resume. As a designer you get your work by word of mouth. Resumes are important, but they are not the end all and be all to the job. 

JH


----------



## pyrus (Apr 13, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> Is there a reason why you wouldn't do both? My feeling is if you can't find at least 3 people to say hire them, I'm not going to hire you. I have thrown away resumes for not having references because there are plenty out there that do, so why bother dealing with the ones that don't? We are all in this line of work together, and everyone gets calls to be a reference, it's just something you do. I have yet to hear a valid reason against putting on references.



how about room on the page? I had to cut a lot of stuff off that to keep it on one page. Many employers do not like multi-page resumes.


----------



## jonhirsh (Apr 13, 2007)

my favorite resume line came up while i was working with a bunch of vetrn camera guys. 

When asked for a resume they say "turn on your television"


JH


----------



## gogotoovee (Apr 13, 2007)

Resumes can lie too. I've heard more horror stories about people not telling the truth on thier resumes then references not telling the truth.


----------



## Footer (Apr 13, 2007)

gogotoovee said:


> Resumes can lie too.



And the odds of that happening are much higher then the references, references have nothing to really loose, where the applicant has a ton to loose.


----------



## jonhirsh (Apr 13, 2007)

References do have a risk, they risk lawsuit every time they say something negative about you. 

Employers can do there own research and complete an interview that will assure they hire a qualified candidate.


----------



## Footer (Apr 13, 2007)

jonhirsh said:


> References do have a risk, they risk lawsuit every time they say something negative about you.
> Employers can do there own research and complete an interview that will assure they hire a qualified candidate.



If they give incorrect information they can be sued for slander, you are correct, and references can always decline, however not putting on references due to fear of a lawsuit just is not right. I have yet to hear of a single court case that comes close to this. I think that we are at a huge loss as a society if we can't even give references due to fear of a lawsuit. Also, when you have 80 to 100 people applying for one job letters of reference are about one of the only things you can go on. If you did not have them, hiring someone would take three to four times longer.


----------



## Van (Apr 16, 2007)

pyrus said:


> how about room on the page? I had to cut a lot of stuff off that to keep it on one page. Many employers do not like multi-page resumes.


 

Let me state, from the point of view of a person that sees a ton of resume's, references are a must. I would hire a person with one line of expirience and ten references prior to the opposite. Can references lie ? Yes. Do they ? rarely. After spending enough time calling references and chatting on the phone with them, it becomes quite apparent how a person views another. 
If someone comes to me and ask for a job I want to be able to verify anything I want on thier resume'. 
Remeber too that thier is more than one format for a resume'. unfortunately most of us learn what we learn about resume's in college, or highschool and it comes from somebody with a theatre background, usually someone with an acting background. If you want to act then by all means fit your resume'to one page so it fits on the back of your headshot. Smiling face on front, one page resume' on back. If you want to get a job as my Master Carpenter, < I am in the market for one BTW> I want a Curriculum Vitae < CV> I want to know; where you worked, when, for whom and why you left. Salary range is not a bad thing either.
Everybody has thier own preferences but I do have to say everyone I know, in a similar posistion as mine, wants references,without them your res winds up in the round file.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 16, 2007)

First off references are critical especially in this industry. This business is all about who you know, word of mouth about your work ethic, and getting a little lucky. A few words from the right person on your resume can get you a job or lose you a job. Whatever you do, don't drop references. That immediately tells me you don't know anyone who is established in the industry or you couldn't get someone to vouch for you. Both are bad. 

Second, if you are just starting out don't try to hide it by listing every play your ever worked on in middle school. Either you have professional experience or you have all educational theater experience. Just admit that fact to yourself and move on... you certainly aren't fooling anyone by listing 10 high school productions. In such a position I would focus on the skills you learned and the jobs you did. For example I would say, "George Washington High school, four years on stage crew. One year as running crew. Two years designing lights, One year as Student Technical Director. Stage manager for three shows." That gives me a good idea what you did in high school, now move on. Focus on a section titled Proficiencies or Skills where you detail what you know how to do. "I can program an ETC Express console, Ran sound for a 20 wireless mic musical production, Designed set pieces for Grease, trained to run fly system, etc..." This approach shows what you learned, not just what you showed up for. It's a very important difference. I think people will be much more willing to take a chance on you if they see... "oh she knows how to program the same console we have here." 

One last thing. This came up in previous threads and I think it's important to point out here. If you are/were the T.D. at your high school. I strongly advise you to call yourself a Student T.D. and not a T.D. Being a T.D. is a position that people work their whole lives to attain. As such, some of us older folks find it presumptuous or even a little disrespectful to what we worked so hard to become. You may have been the best tech student at your high school and you may have saved the theater many times. But you are a big fish in a small pond... it's not the same as being a T.D. at a multi-million dollar regional theater. To others it makes you sound like you might be a know it all... which is the kiss of death in theater. You don't want to make someone think those kinds of thoughts about you just by reading your resume. So to be safe, me modest, know your place in the world, and list yourself as a Student Technical Director.


----------

